# Fadenalgenmittel



## Bielekoier (15. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend liebe Koifreunde,

Ich habe wieder einmal Probleme mit Fadenalgem in meinem Koiteich.
Letztes Jahr habe ich sie mit "Algofin" von der Firma Tretra bekämpft. Leider muss ich dieses ständig nachdosieren (alle 2 Wochen)
Jetzt bin ich auf Fadenalgen F beim Koidiscount gestoßen, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Fadenalgenvernichter? 

Oder kann mir einer eine andere Alternative empfehlen? 
Es geht nur um Fadenalgen, sonst ist mein Teichwasser Kristall klar!


LG


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2016)

keins.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

Überleg dir mal was mit den Fadenalgen passiert wenn du das Zeug reinkippst, wo kommen die denn hin wenn sie verschwinden.....


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

koile schrieb:


> keins.


Ach, wieso denn?
Das bissel Zeug was da drin ist:
 
(Quelle: Westfalia)

Sonst könnte man ja eigentlich auch einfaches und sicheres Zeugs verwenden ...   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## muh.gp (15. Mai 2016)

Also wenn bei mir die Fadenalgen auftauchen und es ausartet, nehme Pond Repair von Koi Company. Wenn ich es rechtzeitig in den Teich einbringe, reichen dann auch ganz gezielte Einsätze an den betroffenen Stellen und die Algen verschwinden wieder.


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ach, wieso denn?
> Das bissel Zeug was da drin ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 163419
> (Quelle: Westfalia)
> ...



Man könnte es ja mal als Mundspühlung nehmen,  nie mehr belag auf Zunge und Zähnen


----------



## Bielekoier (15. Mai 2016)

Was ist den dein Vorschlag @ Trampelkraut?
Ja ich weiß die Fadenalgen werden abgetötet und alles was überbleibt muss vom Biofilter abgebaut werden. Aber wie bekomm ich den das Problem mit den Fadenalgen in Griff? Wasserpflanzen sind auch zahlreich vertretten....
Wie gesagt, dass Wasser ist Kristall klar, keine Schwebealgen, was auf den Bitron (UVC Lampe) zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## muh.gp (15. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal was mit den Fadenalgen passiert wenn du das Zeug reinkippst, wo kommen die denn hin wenn sie verschwinden.....



Wenn dein System funktioniert, dann landen sie da wo sie hin sollen, im Filter...


----------



## Bielekoier (15. Mai 2016)

Das ist auch so, aber trotzdem verstopfen sie den Bodenablauf und am Teichrand sind sie auch vertretten....
Den Vortex und die Bürstenkammer kann ich alle zwei Tage komplett sauber machen, nur wegen den Fadenalgen...


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja mal als Mundspühlung nehmen, nie mehr belag auf Zunge und Zähnen


Gerd, mein Beileid. Also ich hatte noch nie Algen auf den Zähnen. 



muh.gp schrieb:


> nehme Pond Repair von Koi Company


Wie immer findet man auch für dieses Zeugs 'Pond Repair' nur sehr schwer Angaben zu den Inhaltsstoffen.
Aber wen es glücklich macht, der schüttet sich das - defekter Link entfernt - halt in den Teich. Darf er ... 
Ich rauche, sterbe also auch. Irgendwann. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2016)

Bevor ich einen Haufen Chemie in den Teich kippen würde!
Würde ich es mit 3-5 kg Jo freien Salz probieren ( Speisesalz).


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Würde ich es mit 3-5 kg Jo freien Salz probieren ( Speisesalz).


Jaaaaaa , Salz ist das Beste, was man nehmen kann, aber mindestens 10 kg, dann gehen auch noch sämtliche Wasserpflanzen ein, 
die Fische sind gleich gepökelt, und die zerfallenen Fadenalgen können als Modder unten liegen bleiben, da ja sowieso alles
tot ist !


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa , Salz ist das Beste, was man nehmen kann, aber mindestens 10 kg


Wie immer:
40% sind dafür, 40% dagegen und 20% haben keine Meinung dazu
Manche kippen sich Chemie in den Teich und manche nutzen die Algenhexe.
Ich bin bei Bedarf ein Hexer und damit zufrieden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andyzx12r (15. Mai 2016)

Ich denke Salz ist in der Tat das Beste aber KEIN Koch- oder Speisesalz.
Es muss unbedingt Jod frei sein.
Streusalz geht auch nicht.

Ich nehme Salz was für die Wasserenthärtung benutzt wird (25 Kilo ca. 10 Euro)
Zu beachten ist aber in der Tat auch das Wasserpflanzen Salz nicht so wirklich gut finden.
Ich würde nicht über 0,3% aufsalzen.
Meine Fadenalgen verschwinden und dei Pflanzen überleben.

Alles nur ohne Gewähr.


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa , Salz ist das Beste, was man nehmen kann, aber mindestens 10 kg, dann gehen auch noch sämtliche Wasserpflanzen ein,
> die Fische sind gleich gepökelt, und die zerfallenen Fadenalgen können als Modder unten liegen bleiben, da ja sowieso alles
> tot ist !



Also von 10 kg war hier nie (auser von Dir )etwas  geschrieben, und wenn die Algen absterben bleiben sie nicht
im Teich liegen sondern werden durch den Filter dem Wasser entzogen. 
Durch Salz wird bei den Koi der Kiemendruck gesenkt, desweiteren haben (viele Koi ) Teiche keine Pflanzen.
Eben weil die Wasserschweine alles weg Putzen. 
Aber das brauch ich Dir nicht zu Erzählen. 

Besser nichts in den Teich kippen und mit den Algen leben.,............ aber wenn doch dann lieber (Jodfreies Speisesalz) als Chemie.


----------



## Micha61 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

wie hoch ist denn, der PO4 Wert ?



Bielekoier schrieb:


> Oder kann mir einer eine andere Alternative empfehlen?


regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel ( 10% wöchentlich), kommt auf Dauer billiger.
Das Teichwasser zum Gießen nehmen, da freuen sich die Pflanzen auch noch und Du sparst sogar noch Geld, für Dünger.

LG Micha


----------



## Niklas123456 (16. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen
Ich kann dir von der Firma Cealin Algezid 2000 empfehlen , ist für Mensch und Tier nicht schädlich und wird auch in Schwimmbädern verwendet !
Gruss


----------



## laolamia (16. Mai 2016)

und wenn du das reinkippst steigen die algen auf wundersamme weise in den himmel auf?
oder werden sie futter fuer neue algen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2016)

Hi Gerd,

das Koi (oder auch große Goldfische) alle Pflanzen in Teich fressen/zerlegen ist allerdings auch so ein Gerücht, hat von meinen noch kein einziger gemacht.
Das scheint soweit bekannt auch nur in den typischen Koipools vorzukommen wo größere gründelnde Cypiniden keinen Bodengrund vorfinden in dem sie artryposch graben können. Dann scheinen sie ihren "Frust" sehr gerne am Grünzeúg auszulassen

@Bielekoier:

das man wenn man Algenmittelchen in den Teich kippt alle paar Wochen erneut dazu greifen muß hat einen banalen Grund. Die absterbenden Algen zerfallen extrem schnell, geben die von ihnen aufgenommenen Nährstoffe auch im Filter hängend wieder ins Wasser ab - Nitrat, Phosphat und dei anderen Pflanzennährstoffe bleiben ja net in den normalen Filtermedien hängen - und düngen so gleich wieder die nächste Algengeneration (deren Dauerstadien sind immer in der Luft um uns herum vorhanden)

MfG Frank.


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das Koi (oder auch große Goldfische) alle Pflanzen in Teich fressen/zerlegen ist allerdings auch so ein Gerücht,


Frank, nur ein  "Gerücht"  hilft denen nicht wirklich, wo alles abgefressen wird ! 
Dann sei froh, daß Deine das nicht machen !! 
Meine machen das immer, selbst die Krebsscheren sind vor ihnen nicht sicher ! 
Selbst neu gesetzte Pflanzen werden durch schubsen wieder ausgebuddelt, erst wenn alle mit der Wurzel oben im Wasser treiben, 
sind sie zufrieden. 
Und die Kinder lernen es von den Alten


----------



## Niklas123456 (16. Mai 2016)

Was wird denn in öffentliche Schwimmbädern benutzt ? Chlor Algezid usw. Oder in Hotel Pools das will man alles gar nicht wissen was dort rein kommt! Aber jeder geht rein auch Kinder!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2016)

Hi Anne,

gezieltes Pflanzenschreddern/-fressen ist aber halt kein natürliches Verhalten von Cyprinus carpio sondern eher von den "unnatürlichen" Haltungsbedingungen abhängig
Ist scheinbar ein ähnliches Verhalten wie z.B in Zoos das stoiche hin und herlaufen von Tieren die eigentlich weite Strecken laufen in viel zu kleinen Gehegen

ausgraben von fisch gepflanzen Exemplaren ist ja wieder ein ganz normales Verhalten von gründelnden Fischen (die Pflanzen werden ja net gefressen), das machen meine auch, selbst die buddelnden im Aquarium. Da wird halt im frisch aufgelockerten, weichen Boden nach "möglicherweise vorhandenen leckeren" Kleintieren gebuddelt und dabei die neu gesetzten Pflanzen unbeabsichtigt mit ausgehoben wenn sie nur schwachses Wurzelwerk haben bzw. noch nicht irdentlich verwurzelt sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Ich kann dir von der Firma Cealin Algezid 2000 empfehlen , ist für Mensch und Tier nicht schädlich und wird auch in Schwimmbädern verwendet !
> Gruss


Das meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? Das kann man doch nicht in einen Fischteich kippen.
Auszug aus dem Produktdatenblatt:
_Azurin (so heisst das Zeug) haltiges Wasser darf nur in Fischgewässer abgelassen werden, wenn das Wasser mindestens 20-fach verdünnt wird._

_(Quelle: Cealin)_​Wir reden hier über einen Koiteich, nicht über ein Schwimmbad.


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

in so ein behandeltes Wasser würde ich ned mal den kleinen Zeh reinhängen - und da sollen noch Fische schwimmen - dann Bauch oben wahrscheinlich


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Was wird denn in öffentliche Schwimmbädern benutzt ? Chlor Algezid usw. Oder in Hotel Pools das will man alles gar nicht wissen was dort rein kommt! Aber jeder geht rein auch Kinder!



Du bist auf dem besten Weg unschuldigen Fischen einen irreparablen Schaden zuzufügen oder die zu töten!


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Was wird denn in öffentliche Schwimmbädern benutzt ? Chlor Algezid usw. Oder in Hotel Pools das will man alles gar nicht wissen was dort rein kommt! Aber jeder geht rein auch Kinder!



Ich glaube/hoffe, dass Niklas das anders gemeint hat.... In Schwimmbäder und Pools werden massenhaft Chemikalien gekippt und wir selbst und unsere Kinder schwimmen darin. Wenn ich nun aber ein "harmloses" Algenmittel gezielt und wohl dosiert in meinen Teich gebe, dann geht hier die große Diskussion los... das Mittel, welches ich benutze, wurde mir während einer medizinischen Behandlung der Fische sogar als Zusatz zur weiteren Sauerstoffanreicherung des Wassers vom Doc empfohlen.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich glaube/hoffe, dass Niklas das anders gemeint hat...


Nein, lies mal seinen ersten Post, der meint das ernst


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2016)

Okay, Christine, du hast gewonnen... Der Post ging mir durch. Geht natürlich garnicht...


----------



## Niklas123456 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo ich habe die Erfahrung mit dem Mittel bei schwimmteichen gemacht mein Vater und Onkel benutzen das Mittel seid Jahren! Nie damit Probleme gehabt. Deren Hunde trinken so gar daraus und wir schwimmen dort drin! Es war auch nur ein Tipp. Jeder muss selber wissen was für sein Teich am besten ist. Schönen Abend Gruß


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe die Erfahrung mit dem Mittel bei schwimmteichen gemacht


Hallo Niklas,
kannst du uns auch sagen ob da Fische drinnen sind


----------



## Niklas123456 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo mitch ja da sind auch ein paar Fische drin! Und nein kein Fisch ist seitdem gestorben oder krank geworden !


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Hallo mitch ja da sind auch ein paar Fische drin! Und nein kein Fisch ist seitdem gestorben oder krank geworden !



Krank geht ja auch nicht bei der chemiebombe, wie ist die Dosierung auf 1000l?


----------



## Niklas123456 (16. Mai 2016)

Auf 1000 Liter 10 ml!


----------



## tosa (16. Mai 2016)

Niklas123456 schrieb:


> Auf 1000 Liter 10 ml!



Alter Schwede, das ist ein Brett! Sorry, da halte ich mich jetzt raus!


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Warum bekämpft man immer die Auswirkung und nicht die Ursache ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Bielekoier schrieb:


> Das ist auch so, aber trotzdem verstopfen sie den Bodenablauf und am Teichrand sind sie auch vertretten....
> Den Vortex und die Bürstenkammer kann ich alle zwei Tage komplett sauber machen, nur wegen den Fadenalgen...


Weniger Fisch und weniger Füttern. Filteranlage maximieren ... und du brauchst kein Algenmittel mehr den Koi zumuten und sie zu schwächen.
Dir geht es doch um die Arbeit mit dem Filter. Investiere in ein sehr gutes System und du brauchst nicht einen Finger mehr krumm machen wegen der Algen.
Wobei ich mit den Algen an der Folie leben könnte. Immer noch schöner als die nackte Folie.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## rollikoi (16. Mai 2016)

Tja Helmut, es ist eben einfacher Chemie ins Wasser zu kippen als sich mal eine Stunde an den Teich zu stellen und Fadenalgen zu Keschern.

LG Bernd


----------



## laolamia (16. Mai 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Warum bekämpft man immer die Auswirkung und nicht die Ursache ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut



weil man sonst vorher ueberlegen muesste.....auch die bekämpfung der auswirkung hat auswirkungen ohohoh


----------



## Tinky (17. Mai 2016)

Fadenalgen kann man mit Bürste und oder Harke doch prima aus dem Teich bekommen.
Ich wäre jedenfalls froh wenn ich statt Schwebealgen den Kampf gegen Fadenalgen führen könnte.
Bei einem Freund war ich vor ein Tagen zu Besuch und habe mich da "austoben" können. Der beläßt die Fadenalgen im Teich - in mir wuchs das Jagdfieber. Innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden hatte ich drei Schubkarren voll damit.
Eine schnelle Möglichkeit dem Wasser Nährstoffe zu entziehen gibt es wahrscheinlich kaum


----------



## tosa (17. Mai 2016)

Gegen schwebealgen wirken uv lampen


----------



## Tinky (17. Mai 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Gegen schwebealgen wirken uv lampen


Schon klar- UV Lampen 
Bedeutet auch möglichst Gute Pumpe
Siebfilter
Filter
Alles will gereinigt- und die UV Lampe jährlich erneuert werden.
Da WÄREN mir Fadenalgen definitiv lieber
Habe derzeit beides nicht mehr...


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Bei mir ist die UV - Lampe auch schon seit mindestens 3 Jahren in der Verbannung. 
Ich hatte nie das Gefühl, daß die irgendetwas bringt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2016)

Och menno, nur hab ich doch geplant mir mal eine anzuschaffen nach 20 Jahren ohne und nur schreibt ihr das bringt och nix


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2016)

Ooooch Troll, mit dem Geld kannste bestimmt auch was Besseres anfangen . 
Kauf dir einen schönen Fisch dafür


----------

